# Flashback Humour



## shy ♡ (Jul 16, 2011)

Brr. I realize a lot of people here only know me for either asber or ranting. So I'll post some arts. And I'm not resurrecting the old thread because one it's old and two it's huge. You can go find it if you want.






Solosis drawn for Squorn. :]






Puppy.






Shiny miltank have the same colours as Mystique... yeah.






Me as a smeargle...? Because I draw... I don't know anymore.






KURT WAGNER YES.

And, links, because larger images/I don't want to kill your screens.

- Smoochum.
- Chimaera.
- Uhm, feline centaur girl.
- More Nightcrawler.
- Me, me with a puppy, me with a ducky, me, me with a pillow. 
- The Little Prince. I want a tattoo of this kid. :[
- CHRIS COLFER.
- Boy.
- Sketchier boy.

That's all. For now.


----------



## Karkat Vantas (Jul 16, 2011)

Oh yeah, you are good at arting!

The Miltank is adorable. :D How did you get the furry shading? Is it just a bunch of little lines or is there some actual pattern to doing it?

Also, I love your animal-print pajamas! Did you draw all the adorable animals yourself then stick them on the shirt.


----------



## shy ♡ (Jul 16, 2011)

Thank you! :D There is a pattern to the fur but it is also scribbly lines. It's... sort of hard to describe the pattern... it goes like... |','|','| sort of. Roughly. If that makes any sense to you, which it probably doesn't because it's hard to explain how I pattern the fur... but you can try zooming in and seeing?

I drew the animal patterns on the pajamas. :D Hee.

And. I just drew this and I have no idea what it is so.

And more pixels I did before.


----------



## shy ♡ (Jul 18, 2011)

I'm gonna hang this on my door. :D


----------



## Mendatt (Jul 18, 2011)

ADORABUIZEL <3
This is amazing :3
It just looks
So
ADORABLE *faints*


----------



## The Omskivar (Jul 18, 2011)

The Chimaera is really a Manticore

/mythnazi

Dude your artwork is fantastic.  Really no other way to say it.  The You-Smeargle is great.


----------



## shy ♡ (Jul 20, 2011)

You are both incredibly sweet and yeah, chimaera, manticore, w/e! Idc. :D

All I've finished in the past day/two days.







Blah.

Also doggie, sad doggie and complete crap.


----------



## Lili (Jul 20, 2011)

May I request something?  I mean, just a suggestion, it doesn't have to be for me, but, like, yeah....  Whatever.

If you're a fan of Sherlock, why not draw Sherly and John together?


----------



## shy ♡ (Jul 21, 2011)

Drawing real people is really difficult. ; ;


----------



## Lili (Jul 22, 2011)

*GAAAASP*
ILYMOO


----------



## shy ♡ (Jul 29, 2011)

:] I'm glad you liked. I wish I could do better with humans...

I've been on a pokemon-run lately because they're quick and easy to do, mostly take up to half an hour. Here are... what I've done.

Shinies: mew, altaria, ducklett, salamence, vaporeon, electrike, torchic. 

And that torchic is basically what I've been doing, working with lines and quick colouring.

Raikou, glaceon, leafeon, arcanine, ursaring, latias, mienfoo. 

Also... weird lineless xatu, chinchou, plusle and minun, and striped mightyena.


----------

